# (WI) QA2-MH-HRCH Yellow (NAFC Grady x NAFC Roxie)



## Wingshotgod (Apr 23, 2010)

Dark Yellow HRCH PVS RoxStar MH QA2. "Jagger" ***UNMATCHED PEDIGREE*** (2011 NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade x 2015 NAFC FC AFC Hardscrabble Roxie McBunn) ***UNFORGETTABLE STYLE*** Jagger has only one speed and that's ALL OUT. Marks, Blinds, Land, Water, Drills...makes no difference. ***CONSISTANT PERFORMER*** Completed QA2 MH HRCH titles in 15 weeks. Great house dog with the on/off switch seldom found in a dog with his pedigree. Hips-Excellent, Elbows-Normal, Eyes-Clear, EIC-Clear, CNM-Clear, PRCD/PRA-Clear, Dilute- Clear Contact Lee Bilke 608-574-5464 [email protected]

Complete pedigree: http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=98825 Website https://www.dlretrievers.com/


----------

